# This Is True



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

I was at a customers home for a leak in the basement (unfinished ceiling) and there were no pipes anywhere nearby. I'm checking everything I can think of in the house and can't find a thing. So I'm standing with the customer looking at the water dripping down (as if maybe that will stop it because I'm out of ideas) when a drop falls onto my face and goes in my mouth. At first I starting to gag thinking what the heck just went into my mouth when I realize its sweet. I tell the the customer and we go upstairs and find a half empty gallon of iced tea which was dripping and causing the leak. Things like that make me realize I got a long way to go:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's funny. But you solved their problem....good job...:thumbsup:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

studmaster1 said:


> I was at a customers home for a leak in the basement (unfinished ceiling) and there were no pipes anywhere nearby. I'm checking everything I can think of in the house and can't find a thing. So I'm standing with the customer looking at the water dripping down (as if maybe that will stop it because I'm out of ideas) when a drop falls onto my face and goes in my mouth. At first I starting to gag thinking what the heck just went into my mouth when I realize its sweet. I tell the the customer and we go upstairs and find a half empty gallon of iced tea which was dripping and causing the leak. Things like that make me realize I got a long way to go:laughing:


 
No way thats true....just to crazy


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

Taste test works every time Lol

Why didn't you go upstairs where you thought the leak was in the first place


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Anonymous said:


> Taste test works every time Lol
> 
> Why didn't you go upstairs where you thought the leak was in the first place


Because a customer will always take you to the place where they see the leak first?????


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

ZL700 said:


> Because a customer will always take you to the place where they see the leak first?????


After that you drag them to the right spot

Gravity is an amazing thing


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

What did you write on invoice description?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> After that you drag them to the right spot
> 
> Gravity is an amazing thing


 It isn't just gravity -- Fluids will also take the path of least resistance.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll bet they *****ed about the invoice too.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> It isn't just gravity -- Fluids will also take the path of least resistance.


Without Gravity it would not flow downwards..... it may wick up such as getting sucked up into dry wall but once that sponge is full .... its all down hill from there


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I had a call for pipes shaking in the wall. I get there and there is a sound going throughout the bathroom. I look up on the window sill, and there is a vibrator going to town. That was easy money.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> I had a call for pipes shaking in the wall. I get there and there is a sound going throughout the bathroom. I look up on the window sill, and there is a vibrator going to town. That was easy money.


What did you write on the bill?

"Shut off adult toy":laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

At least you didn't find a 24 hr urine sample bottle leaking. That would leave a bad taste in your mouth.:laughing:


----------



## NewSchool (Jan 8, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> I had a call for pipes shaking in the wall. I get there and there is a sound going throughout the bathroom. I look up on the window sill, and there is a vibrator going to town. That was easy money.



:laughing:


----------



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> Taste test works every time Lol
> 
> Why didn't you go upstairs where you thought the leak was in the first place


 
It was in the dining room next to the kitchen, which I checked.


----------



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> No way thats true....just to crazy


I'm an idiot, but not a liar.


----------



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> I had a call for pipes shaking in the wall. I get there and there is a sound going throughout the bathroom. I look up on the window sill, and there is a vibrator going to town. That was easy money.


 
Now that is priceless!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It was on a window up high in the shower, just took good detective work.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> It was on a window up high in the shower, just took good detective work.


 It needs one of these.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We all know the #1 rule is to never put your tools higher than eye level.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> I had a call for pipes shaking in the wall. I get there and there is a sound going throughout the bathroom. I look up on the window sill, and there is a vibrator going to town. That was easy money.


Did you offer to take care of her problem? :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Did you offer to take care of her problem? :laughing:


She was at work, her husband was there. He just said "I'll be damn" and laughed.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Did you take a whipfh....lmao. Was the home/owner a guy.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Qball415 said:


> Did you take a whipfh....lmao. Was the home/owner a guy.


No I didn't , I will assume it was not his.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Anonymous said:


> Without Gravity it would not flow downwards..... it may wick up such as getting sucked up into dry wall but once that sponge is full .... its all down hill from there


gravity where water is concerned does not flow in a straight line


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> I had a call for pipes shaking in the wall. I get there and there is a sound going throughout the bathroom. I look up on the window sill, and there is a vibrator going to town. That was easy money.


That is priceless, I'd assume the customer shut it off and not you. Lol

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

